# Open SuSE 10.3 (GNOME) April 2008



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Note: this thread is for 32 bit OpenSuSE 10.3. For 64 bit go here.

Hello everybody,
Here is an update for the work I started here.
This time I've covered installation on Gnome and KDE. These archives has been tested on both Desktop environments.

*For both KDE & GNOME:*

Download Archive 1
md5sum 62df50a19a7d3266b50878684843eb0e

Download Archive 2
md5sum 5887752f393b92c1789ea0109085cdf3

Make a folder called essentials in your home directory and unzip both files to it.

I shall first describe the install for GNOME, and then for KDE

[size=+2]OpenSuSE 10.3 i386 (GNOME)[/size]

*I have covered the following software:*
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Mplayer
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
libdvdcss
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg
Transcode
ntfs-config
VLC
Amarok


You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Extract files to a folder, essentials, in your home directory

Click on Computer->Applications->More Applications->System->YaST

Key in your root password and press Enter. 
Click on Software->Software Repositories
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/7694/screenshot5rz5.th.png

Click on Add, Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5818/screenshot6tl4.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8734/screenshot7tg2.th.png

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/3922/screenshot8cw4.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type, search and install* the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash
Realplayer - search for real player
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun and alsa
Mplayer and Mplayer plugin
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b *and* k3b codecs
DeVeDe - search for devede 
Audacity - search for audacity 
AviDemux - search for avidemux 
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg
Transcode - search for transcode 
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss 
ntfs-config - search for ntfs-config 
liberation fonts – search for liberation
VLC – search for vlc
Amarok – search for amarok

Click Accept

*ntfs-config setup: *Go to Computer->More Applications->System->NTFS Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Before using k3b press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X and login to the system !!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Archive contents:

*unity_gnome_kde_opensuse_10.3.tar.gz :*

a52dec-0.7.4-3.pm.3.i586.rpm
aften-0.08-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
amarok-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm
amarok-lang-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm
amarok-xine-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm
amrnb-7.0.0.1-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
amrwb-7.0.0.2-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
audacity-1.3.4-3.pm.beta.i586.rpm
avidemux-2.4.1-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
devede-3.6-0.pm.1.noarch.rpm
dvdauthor-0.6.14-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
faac-1.25-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
faad2-2.5-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i586.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i686.rpm
flac-1.2.0-13.i586.rpm
freetype2-2.3.5-18.i586.rpm
glibc-2.6.1-18.i686.rpm
k3b-1.0.4-7.1.i586.rpm
k3b-codecs-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.i586.rpm
k3b-lang-1.0.4-7.1.i586.rpm
kdemultimedia3-3.5.8-8.3.i586.rpm
lame-3.97-3.2.i686.rpm
lame-3.97-3.3.i586.rpm
lame-3.97-3.i586.rpm
libcaca-0.9_0.99.beta13-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libdc1394_control12-1.2.2-1.i586.rpm
libdc1394_control12-devel-1.2.2-1.i586.rpm
libdca0-0.0.5-3.i586.rpm
libdca-0.0.5.82-12.1.i686.rpm
libdca-0.0.5.82-12.2.i586.rpm
libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-5.1.i686.rpm
libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-5.2.i586.rpm
libdvdcss-1.2.9-5.4.i586.rpm
libfaac0-1.26-9.1.i586.rpm
libfaac0-1.26-9.1.i686.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.8.i586.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.8.src.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i586.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i686.rpm
libgpod3-0.6.0-100.pm.6.i586.rpm
libifp4-1.0.0.2-0.pm.3.i586.rpm
libmad-0.15.1b-3.1.i586.rpm
libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-10.pm.0.i586.rpm
libmpeg2-0.4.1.1149-3.1.i586.rpm
libmtp7-0.2.4-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
libtunepimp-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-mad-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-mp4-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtwolame0-0.3.12-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
libx264-54-0.54.598-1.3.i586.rpm
libx264-57-0.0svn20071225-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libx264-57-0.57.719-1.2.i686.rpm
libx264-57-0.57.719-1.3.i586.rpm
libx264-59-0.59-1.1.i586.rpm
libx264-59-0.59-1.1.i686.rpm
libxine1-1.1.8-0.pm.5.i586.rpm
libxine1-1.1.8-0.pm.5.i686.rpm
lirc-0.7.2-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
lirc-0.8.2-37.i586.rpm
mad-0.15.1b-1.pm.5.i586.rpm
MPlayer-1.0rc2-4.pm.0.i586.rpm
mplayerplug-in-3.50-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
ntfs-config-1.0.1-14.i586.rpm
pvm-3.4.5-89.i586.rpm
speex-1.1.99.2-26.i586.rpm
transcode-1.0.4-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
transcode-1.0.4-0.pm.0.i686.rpm
twolame-0.3.10-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
w32codec-all-20071007-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
xmms-1.2.11-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
xmms-lib-1.2.11-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
xvid-1.1.3-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
xvidcore-1.1.3-2.2.i686.rpm
xvidcore-1.1.3-2.3.i586.rpm

*VLC.tar.gz :*

vlc-0.8.6f-4.2.i586.rpm
vlc-0.8.6f-4.2.i686.rpm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sources:
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/

A word of caution: To implement the above you require your OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD. In case you are going to use a GnomeLive cd to install, it may not contain all the dependencies. The same holds good if you do not have the install CD or DVD at all. In this case you will have to download the following packages from an installation repository:

Liberation fonts
Adobe flash player 
Realplayer 
Acrobat Reader 
Java
imlib2-1.3.0-66.i586.rpm (installed size 997.82 kB) 
arts-1.5.7-42.i586.rpm (installed size 3.96 MB)
bundle-lang-kde-en-10.3-103.noarch.rpm
words-6-81.noarch.rpm
libFLAC++6-1.2.0-13.i586.rpm
libdvdread3-0.9.7-4.i586.rpm
libid3tag-0.15.1b-95.i586.rpm
libjasper-1.900.1-44.i586.rpm
libmpcdec5-1.2.6-5.i586.rpm
libmspack-0.0.20060920alpha-51.i586.rpm
libqt4-4.3.1-23.i586.rpm
libraw1394-8-1.2.1-64.i586.rpm
libsamplerate-0.1.2-76.i586.rpm
yast2-control-center-qt-2.15.4-12.i586.rpm
OpenEXR-1.4.0a-36.i586.rpm
avahi-compat-mDNSResponder-0.6.20-40.i586.rpm
dbus-1-qt3-0.62-110.i586.rpm
enscript-1.6.4-83.i586.rpm
fileshareset-2.0-372.i586.rpm
ispell-american-3.3.02-23.i586.rpm
libdc1394-20-2.0.0-1.i586.rpm
libqt4-dbus-1-4.3.1-23.i586.rpm
libqt4-sql-4.3.1-23.i586.rpm
wxGTK-2.8.4.0-53.i586.rpm
ispell-3.3.02-23.i586.rpm
kdebase3-ksysguardd-3.5.7-87.i586.rpm
kdelibs3-3.5.7-72.i586.rpm
libdc1394-2.0.0-1.i586.rpm
libqt4-qt3support-4.3.1-23.i586.rpm
kdebase3-3.5.7-87.i586.rpm
kdelibs3-doc-3.5.7-72.i586.rpm
libqt4-x11-4.3.1-23.i586.rpm
kdebase3-beagle-3.5.7-87.i586.rpm
freefont                  
iso-codes                
libcddb                   
libcdio_cdda0        
libcdio_paranoia0  
libdvdnav               
libnotify                 
libsexy                   
libwnck                  
libwnck-1-22         
notification-daemon
xosd

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

[size=+2]OpenSuSE 10.3 i386 (KDE)[/size]

Software covered:
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Mplayer
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
libdvdcss
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg
Transcode
ntfs-config
VLC
Amarok

You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Press Alt+F2, type yast and press Enter, key in your root password and press Enter. This is one way of opening YaST, the system administration panel of OpenSuSE. Click on Software Repositories
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8885/t1uk1.th.png

Click on Add
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/284/t2yh2.th.png

Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9126/t3mq7.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2593/t4mo5.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7503/t5yq7.th.png

Now open YaST->software Management and in the search box type, search and check the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash
Realplayer - search for real player
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun and java_1_5_0_sun-plugin
Mplayer and Mplayer plugin, also search for w32 and check the result you get
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b *and* k3b codecs. In the conflict resolution box click “do not install xvid-core” and click ok
DeVeDe - search for devede 
Audacity - search for audacity 
AviDemux - search for avidemux 
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg
Transcode - search for transcode 
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss 
ntfs-config - search for ntfs-config 
liberation fonts – search for liberation
VLC – search for vlc
Amarok – search and check amarok.  In the conflict resolution box “delete amarok-yauap” and “install libtunepimp5 although it would change the vendor”
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/8021/amarokxs0.th.png

Click Accept

After it has installed go to KMenu->Applications->New Applications->Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool (it will be at the bottom of the New Applications List)
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Other irritants:*
SuSE can be real slow even on mid-end systems. To overcome this you can do the following:
Click on KMenu->
Configure Desktop->Appearance and Themes->Style->Light Style 3rd revision->Apply
Configure Desktop->Window decorations->Plastik->Apply

Sources:
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/Backports/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/KDE3/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/

[size=+4]Install Compiz Fusion!!!!!!![/size]


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

nice 

can i clip it to my blog ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

If you see carefully I have forgotten to put in the link to the archive, at 100% of the file upload the connection fluctuated and my upload got spoilt. I tried to delete the post but the option seems to be disabled! Anyway I am uploading the file again (85 MB). In half an hour I'll edit this post, then you can clip it to your blog. I'd appreciate if you'd acknowledge the source, resolving these dependencies and getting everything to work is a big PAIN  I took up GNOME this time as I faced a lot of criticism for being KDE biased in my last post :S

I have also started a new site *www.linuxrocks.in (still under construction) where I feature these tutorials. I will be doing one for Ubuntu when Hardy is released


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

K just tell me the source url, i my self pinning up some good things with source urls, 
*www.linuxrocks.in/suse.html      is this the original url ? 

Even i have a domain but its barren till now (donwt get time to start it , still preoccupied with my blog)


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Updated !  You can link as you mentioned above


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 7, 2008)

Updated again, single set of archives for both KDE and GNOME


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

i will make a post today, was out of time yesterday


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Open SuSE 10.3 (GNOME and KDE) April 2008*

Installing Compiz Fusion on KDE or Gnome is a bit tricky if you don't have an internet connection.

Steps:
1. Upgrade kernel and reboot
2. Install the suitable 3D driver and activate it
3. Install compiz fusion

Packages to download for offline use:

*3D driver* - I have described the installation for NVidia graphics card (new, not legacy) I have no experience with ATi. To know whether your card is a Legacy NVidia see this page
*en.opensuse.org/NVIDIA/Legacy
I cannot legally redistribute the drivers  so you have to download the NVidia packages by visiting ftp://download.nvidia.com/opensuse/10.3/
Legacy cards - x11-video-nvidia-96.43.05-2.1.i586.rpm AND nvidia-gfx-kmp-default-96.43.05_2.6.22.17_0.1-1.1.i586.rpm
New cards - nvidia-gfxG01-kmp-default-169.12_2.6.22.17_0.1-0.1.i586 AND x11-video-nvidiaG01-169.12-0.1.i586
If you have a BIGSMP system  use the bigsmp packages. The above numbers will change as the drivers are upgraded for the new kernels.

Save the files to a folder in your Home folder, say nv.

*Kernel* - The kernel will have to be upgraded to match the driver that has been written for it, in this case 2.6.22.17_0.1
So visit *download.opensuse.org/update/10.3/rpm/ and download kernel-default-2.6.22.17-0.1.i586.rpm
and save it to your Home folder

*Download Compiz fusion (KDE & GNOME)* from here *www.mediafire.com/download.php?tmgzo0jajtx
and untar to a directory in your home folder, say compiz.

Installation:

Open a konsole (KDE) or terminal (GNOME) and type
rpm -ihv kernel-default-2.6.22.17-0.1.i586.rpm
and press ENTER
Your kernel will be updated. Reboot your system after it finishes.

KDE & GNOME users: Open YaST->Software->Software Repositories->Add->Local Directory (uncheck download repository description files)->Repository name nv, browse to the folder nv and check plain rpm directory->Next->Add->Local Directory (uncheck download repository description files)->Repository name compiz, browse to the folder compiz and check plain rpm directory->Next->Finish

Open Yast->Software->Software ManagementIn the search box type nvidia and mark the *two nvidia packages* you downloaded above for installation, and Accept. After the installation is over, restart, login, open a konsole or terminal and run the following commands as root

nvidia-xconfig --composite
nvidia-xconfig --render-accel
nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24

Now to install Compiz fusion (KDE & GNOME), Open YaST->Software->Software Management andmark the following for installation

compiz-0.7.4-6.1.i586.rpm
compizconfig-settings-manager-0.7.4-2.1.i586.rpm
compiz-emerald-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
compiz-emerald-themes-0.5.2_git070825-2.6.noarch.rpm
compiz-emerald-themes-0.6.0-1.1.noarch.rpm
compiz-fusion-gnome-0.6.2-2.1.noarch.rpm
compiz-fusion-kde-0.6.2-3.1.noarch.rpm
compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
compiz-manager-0.0.1_git080201-8.1.noarch.rpm
fusion-icon-0.0.1_080201-2.1.i586.rpm
libcompizconfig-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
libcompizconfig-backend-gconf-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
python-compizconfig-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm
simple-ccsm-0.7.4-1.1.i586.rpm

KDE users also mark compiz-kde-0.7.4-6.1.i586.rpm
GNOME users also mark compiz-gnome-0.7.4-6.1.i586.rpm

and click Accept

After this logout, press CTRL+ALT+F1, login with user name root and root password, and give the following command:

rcxdm restart

Now login normally.

To start Compiz fusion manually:
KDE: KMenu->Applications->New Applications->Compiz Fusion Icon
An icon appears in the system tray from which you can control Compiz
GNOME: Gnome-control-center->Desktop effects

To Enable/Disable Compiz Autostart:

GNOME users:Add compiz-manager to gnome-control-center -> session

KDE users: Run the following command as user to enable autostart in KDE:
ln -s /usr/bin/compiz-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz-manager

To disable Compiz Manager, run the following command as user(works for both KDE and GNOME):

 touch $HOME/.config/compiz/disable-compiz (to disable Compiz at startup)

and

 rm $HOME/.config/compiz/disable-compiz (to again enable Compiz to autostart on login)


----------



## NucleusKore (May 10, 2008)

*OpenOffice 2.4 for Open SuSE 10.3 (KDE & GNOME) May 2008*

As you might know, OpenOffice 2.4 has been released. To install download the following packages for both KDE and GNOME from here, I too will provide mirrors as soon as possible.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update: All files below can be downloaded as a single zip archive from here
md5sum ece062bb5fe153d58c793d9101177803
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OpenOffice_org-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-base-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-calc-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-draw-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-filters-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-impress-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-mailmerge-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-math-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-pyuno-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
OpenOffice_org-writer-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm

KDE users download OpenOffice_org-kde-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm
GNOME users download OpenOffice_org-gnome-2.4.0.3.7-1.1.i586.rpm

All the above packages should be copied to a folder in your home directory. Browse to the folder using Konqueror and press the F4 key to open a terminal. Type su and press ENTER, enter your root password and press ENTER to become root. Now type

rpm -Uhv *

and press ENTER.

If you want additional language packs they are (fortunately) common for 64 and 32 bit and can be found here.


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

Thanks.
Keep up the Good work.


Q: How does Yast perform in terms of speed comparing to Yum and Apt


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Thanks.
> Keep up the Good work.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



Now to answer your question, I really don't know, I haven't used apt on suse, haven't heard much about it. Yast in KDE resolves the dependencies nicely. It shows you everything that it's going to do, that's how I make these compilations. The same is not in SuSE GNOME.

Hi
I have compiled an update for the 32bit OpenSuSE 10.3 for the month of May.


*For both KDE & GNOME:*

May Updates
md5sum 55c50b6c29531be8416cf935c6959dd9

Make a folder called May in your home directory and unzip both files to it.

I shall first describe the install for GNOME, and then for KDE

Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

OpenSuSE 10.3 (GNOME)

*I have covered the following software:*
rpm
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
ffmpeg
Transcode
VLC
Amarok


You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Extract files to a folder, May, in your home directory

Click on Computer->Applications->More Applications->System->YaST

Key in your root password and press Enter.
Click on Software->Software Repositories
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/7694/screenshot5rz5.th.png

Click on Add, Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5818/screenshot6tl4.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name May, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8734/screenshot7tg2.th.png

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/3922/screenshot8cw4.th.png

This is what you will get, just select May and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish

*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type and search for rpm and upgrade * the following file rpm 4.4.2 as shown below
*img384.imageshack.us/img384/6316/rpmgnomeyh8.th.png
After the install, when prompted to install any more packages click yes.

Now in the search box *type, search and install* the following:
K3b - search for k3b and mark for upgrade
DeVeDe - search for devede and mark for upgrade
Audacity - search for audacity and mark for upgrade
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg and mark for upgrade
Transcode - search for transcode and mark for upgrade
VLC – search for vlc and mark for upgrade
Amarok – Now this is a little tricky.
First search for amarok and mark for upgrade. You will get this error message
Select do not install amarok xine and install taglib as shown and click confirm
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/8223/amarokgnome1ik6.th.png
Then you will get another message, mark deletye amarok xine and unlock amarok xine as shown and click confirm
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/7020/amarokgnome2bq8.th.png
Then you'll get the last message, mark keep amarok xine as shown and click confirm
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/9885/amarokgnome3tb0.th.png

*Before using k3b press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X and login to the system !!*


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2008)

*Updates Open SuSE 10.3 (KDE) May 2008*

Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

OpenSuSE 10.3 (KDE)

Software covered:
rpm
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
ffmpeg
Transcode
VLC
Amarok

You *will need* an internet connection to download these files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a CD if you stay in a remote area.

Press Alt+F2, type yast and press Enter, key in your root password and press Enter. This is one way of opening YaST, the system administration panel of OpenSuSE. Click on Software Repositories
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8885/t1uk1.th.png

Click on Add
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/284/t2yh2.th.png

Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9126/t3mq7.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name May, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2593/t4mo5.th.png

This is what you will get, just select May and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7503/t5yq7.th.png

*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type and search for rpm and update * the following file rpm 4.4.2 as shown below
*img398.imageshack.us/img398/410/rpmxi2.th.png
After the install, when prompted to install any more packages click yes.

Now in the search box *type, search and install* the following:
K3b - search for k3b and mark for upgrade
DeVeDe - search for devede and mark for upgrade
Audacity - search for audacity and mark for upgrade
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg and mark for upgrade
Transcode - search for transcode and mark for upgrade
VLC – search for vlc and mark for upgrade
Amarok – Now this is a little tricky.
First search for amarok and mark for upgrade. You will get this error message
Select do not install amarok xine and install taglib as shown and click confirm
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/7418/amarok2om7.th.png
Then you will get another message, mark unlock amarok xine as shown and click confirm
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/9089/amarok3vu9.th.png


Click Accept

Sources:
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.opensuse.org/reposit...openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/reposit...openSUSE_10.3/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Archive contents:
amarok-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.i586.rpm       k3b-lang-1.0.4-45.1.i586.rpm
amarok-lang-1.4.9.1-100.pm.1.i586.rpm  rpm-4.4.2-192.i586.rpm
amarok-xine-1.4.9.1-23.1.i586.rpm      taglib-1.5-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
audacity-1.3.5-0.pm.1.i586.rpm         transcode-1.0.5-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
devede-3.7-0.pm.1.noarch.rpm           transcode-1.0.5-0.pm.0.i686.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9.12823-4.4.i586.rpm        vlc-0.8.6f-11.2.i586.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9.12823-4.4.i686.rpm        vlc-0.8.6f-11.2.i686.rpm
k3b-1.0.4-45.1.i586.rpm
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Install GIMP 2.4*

Open YaST

Search for poppler

Mark poppler-glib for install if not already installed, and click accept

close yast

Download rpms
gimp24-2.4.5-0.pm.3.i586.rpm 
gimp24-doc-2.4.5-0.pm.3.i586.rpm
from Packman.

Browse to the folder containing the rpm, type su and press ENTER, key in root password and press ENTER.

Type the following command
rpm -Uhv gimp24-2.4.5-0.pm.3.i586.rpm  gimp24-doc-2.4.5-0.pm.3.i586.rpm
and press ENTER.

You're done!


----------

